# Vibration or noise in the instrument panel or floor



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

GM just provided this to dealers this week. 



Techlink said:


> Some 2013-2014 Cruze models may have a buzz noise and/or a vibration in the instrument panel or floor, which is most noticeable at 1800-2200 engine RPM. This condition may be caused by fuel line and/or brake line vibrations entering into the cabin area through the front of the instrument panel. Even though the fuel lines and/or brake lines are fully seated in their retainers, vibrations may still pass into the cabin area.
> 
> Inspect for possible retainer clip contact with the underbody or components. (Fig. 14) Reposition to provide clearance as necessary.
> 
> ...


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info!


----------

